# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Δημόσια Διαβούλευση της ΕΕΤΤ για Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης

## dti

*Πηγή: ΕΕΤΤ*

*∆ΗΜΟΣΙΑ ∆ΙΑΒΟΥΛΕΥΣΗ ΣΧΕ∆ΙΟΥ ΕΙΣΗΓΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΕΤΤ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΥΜΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ΣΧΕ∆ΙΟ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ∆ΟΤΗΣΗΣ* 

Η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), στα πλαίσια των αρμοδιοτήτων της που απορρέουν από τις διατάξεις του νέου νόμου «περί ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών», ανακοινώνει την έναρξη ∆ημόσιας ∆ιαβούλευσης με αντικείμενο το σχέδιο της Εισήγησής της προς το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών αναφορικά με το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης. 

Το κείμενο της δημόσιας διαβούλευσης είναι διαθέσιμο από: 
1. Το δικτυακό τόπο της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων, http://www.eett.gr 
2. Τα γραφεία της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων, Λεωφόρος Κηφισίας 60, 151 25 Μαρούσι, (7ος όροφος), [Tηλ]: 210 6151000, [Fax]: 210 6105409, κατά τις εργάσιμες μέρες και ώρες. 

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να υποβάλλουν τις απόψεις τους γραπτώς, στην πιο πάνω διεύθυνση και μέχρι τις 13 Ιουνίου 2006, ώρα 13:00. 

Ο ΠΡΟΕ∆ΡΟΣ 

Καθηγητής Ν. ΑΛΕΞΑΝ∆ΡΙ∆ΗΣ 

Κείμενο της ∆ημόσιας ∆ιαβούλευσης

----------


## Acinonyx

???

Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, 

τι μας ενδιαφέρει η αριθμοδοτηση για να γίνει υπόμνημα;  ::

----------


## dti

Μας ενδιαφέρει και πολύ μάλιστα γιατί σχετίζεται με αυτήν εδώ τη διαβούλευση (που γνώριζα οτι θα έβγαινε σύντομα).  ::

----------


## papashark

Μπορείς να το κάνεις λιανά σε εμάς τους χαζούς τι σχέση έχει ?

----------


## dti

> *Unmanaged VoIP* 
> Στο σχήμα 1 φαίνεται μια τυπική peer-to-peer περίπτωση χρήσης unmanaged VoIP μεταξύ χρηστών που βρίσκονται στο Διαδίκτυο. Ο χρήστης Α έχει κατεβάσει από το Διαδίκτυο ένα πρόγραμμα VoIP στον υπολογιστή του, το οποίο είναι συνήθως δωρεάν, ενώ ο χρήστης Β χρησιμοποιεί ένα τηλέφωνο VoIP που βασίζεται στο ίδιο πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιεί και ο Α. Ο κατασκευαστής του προγράμματος παρέχει πρόσβαση σ’ έναν διακομιστή διευθύνσεων, ο οποίος περιέχει τις διευθύνσεις άλλων χρηστών του προγράμματος. Ο διακομιστής διευθύνσεων δεν είναι απαραίτητος, στην περίπτωση που ο καλών χρήστης γνωρίζει την IP διεύθυνση του καλούμενου. 
> 
> Στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα οι χρήστες επικοινωνούσαν χρησιμοποιώντας το ίδιο πρόγραμμα παρόλο που θα ήταν δυνατό να χρησιμοποιούν και διαφορετικά. Η συμβατότητα με άλλα προγράμματα δεν υποστηρίζεται από όλους τους κατασκευαστές. 
> *Η ποιότητα της κλήσης δεν είναι εγγυημένη και εξαρτάται από την κατάσταση του δικτύου και την ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο των χρηστών. Επιπλέον, ο χρήστης δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο PSTN και επομένως δεν διαθέτει ούτε τηλεφωνικό αριθμό, ούτε πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες εκτάκτου ανάγκης.* 
> 
> Μία άλλη περίπτωση unmanaged VoIP είναι όταν ο χρήστης έχει τη δυνατότητα κλήσεων προς ή/και από το PSTN. Στο σχήμα 2 φαίνεται μια τέτοια τυπική περίπτωση. Ο χρήστης Α χρησιμοποιεί ένα κλασσικό τηλέφωνο με ΑΤΑ4, ενώ ο χρήστης Β βρίσκεται στο PSTN. Ο πάροχος VoIP χρησιμοποιεί SIP5 και έχει έναν διακομιστή που αναλαμβάνει τη διεκπεραίωση της κλήσης. *Η μορφή αυτή του VoIP δίνει πρόσβαση σε αριθμούς του Εθνικού Σχεδίου Αριθμοδότησης (αριθμούς που ακολουθούν το πρότυπο Ε.164).* 
> 
> Η υπηρεσία του σχήματος 1 αποτελεί μια εφαρμογή Διαδικτύου που δεν παρέχει στον χρήστη πρόσβαση σε αριθμούς από το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης και ουσιαστικά ο χρήστης χρησιμοποιώντας μία εφαρμογή (λογισμικό) στο Διαδίκτυο έχει τη δυνατότητα να επικοινωνήσει με χρήστες που χρησιμοποιούν ανάλογες εφαρμογές Διαδικτύου. *Κατά συνέπεια η ανωτέρω υπηρεσία στο βαθμό που δρομολογείται αποκλειστικά μέσω του Διαδικτύου, ακόμα και όταν συμπεριλαμβάνει τη δυνατότητα κλήσεων προς το PSTN, θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ως απλή εφαρμογή Διαδικτύου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή οι εταιρείες που παρέχουν το ειδικό λογισμικό επικοινωνίας που χρησιμοποιούν οι καταναλωτές δεν απαιτείται να ενταχθούν στο καθεστώς Γενικών Αδειών.* 
> Στις περιπτώσεις όπου για την παροχή της υπηρεσίας χρησιμοποιούνται αριθμοί από το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Αριθμοδότησης, η υπηρεσία δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ως απλή εφαρμογή Διαδικτύου και συνεπώς ο πάροχος εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο Γενικών Αδειών και οφείλει να υποβάλλει σχετική Δήλωση Καταχώρησης σύμφωνα με τον Κανονισμό Γενικών Αδειών.

----------


## papashark

Ωραία, τα έχουμε ήδη διαβάσει αυτά.

Με εμάς τι σχέση έχουν ?

----------


## machine22

Σκούπα 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21404 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21404

----------


## dti

> Ωραία, τα έχουμε ήδη διαβάσει αυτά.
> 
> Με εμάς τι σχέση έχουν ?


Nothing... One more loop!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ ότι τότε όπως γράφτηκαν, καμία σημασία δεν έχουν με εμάς.

Αν μπορούμε να πάρουμε δυό χιλιάδες από κάποια κατηγορία, καμία σχέση δεν έχει με την διαβούλευση.....

----------


## dti

Η Δημόσια Διαβούλευση σκοπό έχει τη συγκέντρωση των απόψεων από όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους επί του θέματος για το οποίο πραγματοποιείται.
Τότε που γινόταν η διαβούλευση, έκριναν οι καθ΄ύλην αρμόδιοι (και αναρμόδιοι) οτι δεν μας αφορούσε (ή οτι δεν άξιζε να διαθέσουμε τον απαραίτητο χρόνο να υποβάλλουμε μια πρόταση).
Τώρα λέμε οτι καλό είναι να πάρουμε μερικές χιλιάδες νούμερα...

Τουλάχιστον ας είμαστε σοβαροί κι ας μην κάνουμε στροφή 180 μοιρών μέσα σε λιγότερο από 6 μήνες...
Και τέλος, δεν είναι κακό να διεκδικούμε το ανέφικτο (για κάποιους από μας...) γιατί αν δεν υπήρχε προοπτική σ΄αυτό που κάνουμε, δεν θα υπήρχε καν το awmn που ξέρουμε.

----------


## papashark

Aπό το να πας να πάρεις λίγα νούμερα μέχρι το να έχεις άποψη για το σχέδιο αριθμοδότησης, έχει διαφορά. 

Μεγάλη διαφορά

Χοντρά μεγάλη διαφορά.......


Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις, τότε είτε δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι εστί διαβούλευση και σε ποιούς απευθύνεται, ή απλά ονειροβατείς και δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι είμαστε εμείς.


Με την δική σου λογική, θα έπρεπε και οι μεγάλες εταιρείες (πχ ένα υπουργείο, ένα νοσοκομείο, η Δεη, τα ΕΛΠΕ, και γενικά όσους έχουν πάνω από 1000 εσωτερικά), να μετέχουν στην διαβούλευση.....


Ιn any way, απλά προσγειώσου !  ::

----------

